# Is this cat food okay?



## PinkHedgie (Jul 19, 2012)

I might be getting my first hedgehog in a few weeks ,and I was wondering if the food I feed my 2 cats would be okay. My male cat has has a Urinary Tract disorder so he has to eat a speical food to help with that and I also was wondering would that make the food bad for hedgies. If it is a problem we have no issue with getting a different cat food.

The name of the food is Purina One Urinary Tract Health Formula
and the ingrediants are as follows
Corn gluten meal, ground yellow corn, chicken, brewers rice, wheat flour, beef tallow preserved with mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E), egg product, phosphoric acid, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, animal digest, sodium caseinate, defluorinated phosphate, l-lysine, dried whey, salt, choline chloride, taurine, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, vitamin supplements (A, D3, E, B12), riboflavin supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, citric acid, manganese sulfate, biotin, thiamine mononitr

The Guaranteed Analyis-

Crude Protein (min)- 31.0%
Crude Fat(Min)- 12.5%
Crude Fiber(Max)- 2.0%
Moisture(Max)- 10.0%
Ash(Max)- 6.2%
Lionoleic Acid(Min)- 1.4%%
Calcium(Ca)(Min)- 0.8
Phosphorus(p)(min)- 0.7
Magnesium(Mg) (Max)-0.08
Taurine(Min)- 0.15

One more question, if this isn't a good main food would it be ok to mix it with orther cat foods?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Doesn't look good. too many fillers like corn and stuff. no real meat or nutrition


----------



## PinkHedgie (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks. Right after I posted I began looking it up and realised this probally wouldn't be the best food to use.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Purina One Beyond is generally available at the same places as Purina One, and it's substantially better. Not quite top-tier, but close. You should go for the top tier foods if possible, but One Beyond is still a very good option and tends to be less expensive. The brands I'd consider top tier are Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, Solid Gold, Natural Balance, Blue Buffalo, and also Fromm, 4Health, Simply Nourish, and Castor & Pollux (although those last four aren't as popular or well known on the forum).


----------



## PinkHedgie (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I went and looked at the list of dry cat foods. I found amazon has a good price for Chicken soup for a cat lover's soul so I will probally order that and see what they have at the pet stores near my house to mix with it. Thanks for all help!


----------

